# Game 23: Hornets(11-13) @ Wolves(12-10)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Sheefo's Keys to the game:*Contain Chris Paul. If anything let JR Smith beat us. Simply put, play zone. Stops the penetration and challenges this team to shoot. On the offensive end, give the ball to KG. Please. Then let Wally get going if KG isn't doing good. I would really like to see more of McCants and Griffin in this one because this is a game that fit their style of play. McCants can keep up with these guys easily. Griffin simply needs to see more minutes to be effective. 


*Prediction:*W
*Prediction Record:*(13-9)


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

we gotta win this one to get our condfidence going back...we lost by very small margins...we gotta start winning those close games...
we really should start a winning strike from this game on...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it is simply that those teams are just better than us, but barely. We can compete with them, we just are not at that level.

This one should be a win. I wanna go.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We can win with defense, unless we can't score.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/5794133.html



> Life isn't fair and, news flash, neither is the NBA.
> 
> Teams aren't created equal, opportunities don't get doled out evenly and some rookies get to cavort almost at will while others must perform on leashes shorter than their sleeve lengths.


It's all up to teams to decide to have their rookies to play more or less minutes. That's the biggest difference between Chris Paul and Rashad McCants. Different team, different situation.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ugh, it's killing me not being able to see these games!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

D-Mase has been ballin it up early, hes giving us a nice new dimension in an already underrated offense. This should be a good game, i'm sure the wolves want to stay up in the NW division, and are gonna come out with a vengeance after losing to the hornets already this season. However, im callin it 94-88 hornets.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

should win this one...we are a very good home team and we almost beat them in OK ...garnett needs to keep up with what hes been doing lately


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Do not underestimate Chris Paul.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Do not underestimate Chris Paul.



I agree. We should shoot out right away and attempt everything to stop him. This team can not get it going without him. Its that simple. Stop Paul and you will win.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

WHOA! what a slam by mccants....he has 8 pts and 4 rebounds in 10 minutes 2 fouls tho 46-27 after a huge dunk by kg as well :banana: looking great tonight


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

end of the first half 49-30 wolves
we need to not get to cocky here, we had an 18 point advantage against them and they came back
mccant wally and are playing well...kg had 2 fouls in the first 4 mintues but played through it and has only 2
nice to see mccants play 
10 pts(4-6) (2-2fts) 4 rebounds


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg looking for that trip dub
13 pts 6 boards 8 assists but he may not play the 4th if it keeps up
68-39 wolves 2 minutes left in the 3rd


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well kg isnt playing and guess whos coming into play?!??!
SKITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
for 5 minutes even 
81-58 wolves with 5:11 left


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Good game, but I was concerned about the team's takeaways. They couldn't do any more careless plays, especially with McCants. Hornets can easily close up games like that if they kept making mistakes and allowing them to score easily around the hoop. 

Skita looked good in his first appearance, but I think he took it too little much, showing out that he got plays but hey, he got a good looking fadeaway shot. He's probably getting better as he get more playing times later on.

Have anyone seen JR Smith's dunk over the big guys? Just sick.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Pictures from the game


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

What a game guys???!!!!! Very good to see McCants showing us that he can do it up like he did tonight. Any video of the dunk? Once again though, Wally carrying the offensive load. KG a near triple double. 4 blocks for Griffin. I told you guys, Griffin and McCants are the type of players for this game.


Portland has lost and Denver is down. I wish I couldve seen this one but I had bball.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

:gopray: that denver loses soon.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, thank you, Washington!


----------

